# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  TOOL 1CD с возможностью редактирования

## svchernova

Пожалуйста, помогите!! где можно скачать бесплатно?

----------

mtk-vik (14.08.2019)

----------


## HIM1974

Вот держи, закачал себе на yandex диск . Прога с возможностью редактирования https://yadi.sk/d/bniq-E3rscga9

----------

1032759 (18.02.2019), aicom (14.10.2016), AiganymA (04.03.2019), alexart (07.06.2019), alkila (09.01.2017), allvol (14.03.2017), ame69 (23.07.2017), andr1985 (30.06.2016), Andre2018 (12.05.2018), ArkadyZ (06.12.2016), ArtSit (17.07.2016), Azimut99 (04.04.2018), BAGIRA7777777 (10.04.2017), cntkf (17.07.2016), dantist899 (12.04.2019), dliatachri (27.09.2018), dulk (22.07.2017), dvdimka (28.07.2020), erool-gui (17.01.2019), format1c (04.04.2017), gaigalov (08.10.2020), gemoth (10.05.2020), genfof (15.08.2016), gortol (24.09.2018), guinea_pig (11.01.2020), haous (28.03.2018), headstik (13.11.2017), hlamer78 (29.06.2017), huarez (15.04.2019), i3i (08.01.2017), inbassador (28.01.2017), leonsv (12.10.2016), mailforworkfr (07.05.2018), makaorel (16.03.2017), Manizzz (20.02.2018), mara bu (12.07.2019), Miaso (14.07.2017), MichaelSeem (01.08.2019), Old Evil (15.01.2019), Olesya2020 (16.06.2020), parom5 (28.09.2016), pri_gor (10.06.2018), qwerty11 (08.04.2018), rouses (16.05.2017), s142s (15.10.2018), SAMSARAS (09.01.2017), sanka-k (17.03.2017), sayat111 (26.03.2019), sewell (23.04.2019), SoulEater (11.04.2017), soviet armor (27.12.2018), spiderprog (13.11.2017), Spooky (02.02.2017), Sprinter2000 (06.06.2017), tak_tak777 (19.08.2018), ttt111 (06.03.2020), tutaon (13.11.2020), unit (25.09.2019), User_1234 (11.02.2020), Vadim_Pr (20.06.2018), vampo (27.12.2019), vasiliumum (02.10.2016), vit7 (16.09.2020), vkusnosti (18.02.2017), xsn-ru (21.12.2019), zak12 (01.03.2018), ZapMos (11.04.2019), zes (05.09.2018), Zultan (08.08.2017), _Полина_ (29.03.2019), алаверды (03.12.2016), Алёныч (24.05.2017), Альфирова (30.11.2016), ВикторСТ (20.12.2016), Геннадий17 (10.01.2017), Кот в сапогах (09.07.2019), Франч (08.01.2020), Юрман (25.05.2017)

----------


## svchernova

> Вот держи, закачал себе на yandex диск . Прога с возможностью редактирования https://yadi.sk/d/bniq-E3rscga9


Спасибо тебе, добрый человек!!!!

----------


## svinobaklan

А, версии 1.4.0 ни у кого нет?

----------


## vasiliumum

> Вот держи, закачал себе на yandex диск . Прога с возможностью редактирования https://yadi.sk/d/bniq-E3rscga9


ОГРОМНОЕ, ОГРОМНОЕ человеческое спАсибА!!! У меня уже нервы сдавали!!! В инете все ссылки только на версии без редактирования или на всякий хлам типо Амиго и менеджер браузеров. Я уже всех коллег на уши поставил и это в воскресенье.
P.S. простите за Caps Lock, просто реально бомбило, хоть комп выкидывай из-за того го..на что накачал в поисках.

----------


## svinobaklan

Tool1CD фирма 1С загнобила,как нарушение авторских прав...теперь,наравне с кряками рубит все ссылки.Из Инфостарта уже публикация вымарана,другие ссылки тоже банят...типа,формат БД закрытый нечего туда лазать,парсить базы
а,что делать,если не работает база?

----------


## vasiliumum

Да уроды, что и говорить!!! Сначала нужно дать людям инструмент, а потом банить софт который им глаза мозолит. Или они думают что мы должны пальцем доступы восстанавливать?! ... Или, они думают, мы скажем бухгалтерам, что пиздец вашей 1с в которой всё за последние 3 года и бухгалтера головкой помашутИ?!!!

----------


## fens

Запустил прогу, но собственно так и не вижу кнопку для перехода в редактирование

----------


## svinobaklan

Должна быть вкладка"дополнительно"

----------

Альфирова (30.11.2016)

----------


## svinobaklan

чет - картинко не вставляется...

----------


## leonsv

> Запустил прогу, но собственно так и не вижу кнопку для перехода в редактирование


Там есть специальная пимпочка.


А HIM1974 спасибо за прогу!

----------

Spooky (02.02.2017)

----------


## Win.Claus

> Спасибо тебе, добрый человек!!!!


эта версия 1.3.0 а надо 1.4.0 с возможностью редактирования! (для баз  8.3.8.0 ) у кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## mixperez

> эта версия 1.3.0 а надо 1.4.0 с возможностью редактирования! (для баз  8.3.8.0 ) у кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!


Тоже бы не помешало. Поделитесь, если есть у кого. Спасибо!

----------


## svinobaklan

> эта версия 1.3.0 а надо 1.4.0 с возможностью редактирования! (для баз  8.3.8.0 ) у кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!


А такая есть а природе?
Я просил такую у awa,когда - то,он сказал,что на тот момент была версия 1.4.0 только с просмотром таблиц без редактирования

----------


## sayat111

при выгрузке базы, 1с ругался на неверные значения в строках некоторых таблицы FILES (просил нули вместо других цифр). поставил что она хотела и где хотела. вопрос не скажется ли это на работе базы в дальнейшем? (менял только то, что просила 1с и на те значения которые она просила( то есть 0))

----------


## svinobaklan

> вопрос не скажется ли это на работе базы в дальнейшем?


Кто ж его знает?. Для верности можно прогнать chdbfl, ТИиС - ом в пофигураторе с установкой всех галок и режимами очищать/удалять, чтобы все сцылки "в никуда" потереть(хотя, chdbfl это делает, вроде, тоже), выгрузить - загрузить базу...

----------


## sayat111

> Кто ж его знает?. Для верности можно прогнать chdbfl, ТИиС - ом в пофигураторе с установкой всех галок и режимами очищать/удалять, чтобы все сцылки "в никуда" потереть(хотя, chdbfl это делает, вроде, тоже), выгрузить - загрузить базу...


ок, спасибо

----------


## _Полина_

Ребята, огромное вам человеческое СПАСИБО!!!
При динамическом обновлении слетела файловая база
Получилось с помощью утилиты сохранить таблицу CONFIG и восстановить ее в нужную базу
Даешь своевременные бекапы!!! :-)

----------


## crash123

Вопрос, может кто-то знает. Мне нужно открыть базу через эту прогу для замены таблиц CONFIG. Прога пишет, что неподдерживаемая база 1С, конвертировал уже 100500 раз, ничего не помогает, а нужно базу воостановить. Помогите плиз.

----------


## mtk-vik

При открытии базы возникает ошибка  "не поддерживаемый формат" базы 1с версия 8.3 не поможете?

----------


## mtk-vik

по большому мне надо снять пароль с пользователя и админа которых уже нет
посоветовали этой программой

----------


## Fltr

> по большому мне надо снять пароль с пользователя и админа которых уже нет
> посоветовали этой программой


Воспользуйтесь этим
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J7nn/ReoD3mzkL

----------

avm3110 (15.10.2020), boroda69 (18.02.2021), Contabil (18.02.2020), dl27rus (23.10.2019), hityay (11.11.2020), ZapMos (05.10.2019), Бармалейкин (26.08.2019)

----------


## mtk-vik

Спасибо большое попробую

----------


## mtk-vik

Спасибо большое попробую

----------


## mtk-vik

Увы на разных базах одна реакция 
в сообщениях пишет " произошла ошибка при подключении компоненты"
 Тип не определен (Add ln T1cdlib.DB1CD)

----------


## Granit54

А для моей базы пишет"Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С", зато в версии 0.4.0 открывается, но не редактируется.

----------


## svinobaklan

Версия 0.3хх поддерживает формат таблиц не выше 8.2.14, а 0.4 форматы выше. В Вашей базе, наверно, формат 8.3.8 Надо временно снизить формат до 8.2.14 утилитой cnvdbfl из комплекта файлов платформы(в bin найдете, как и chdbfl). 
Посмотреть какой формат у базы:
C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -i  С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD
Сконвертнуть в формат 8.2.14:
C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -с -f 8.2.14 "С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD"
Вернуть назад после обработки Tool - ом:
C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -с -f 8.3.8 -p 16k "С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD"

----------

dl27rus (23.10.2019), Evolve (03.11.2020)

----------


## Granit54

> Версия 0.3хх поддерживает формат таблиц не выше 8.2.14, а 0.4 форматы выше. В Вашей базе, наверно, формат 8.3.8 Надо временно снизить формат до 8.2.14 утилитой cnvdbfl из комплекта файлов платформы(в bin найдете, как и chdbfl). 
> Посмотреть какой формат у базы:
> C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -i  С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD
> Сконвертнуть в формат 8.2.14:
> C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -с -f 8.2.14 "С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD"
> Вернуть назад после обработки Tool - ом:
> C:> CNVDBFL.EXE -с -f 8.3.8 -p 16k "С:\<путь к файлу>\1Cv8.1CD"


Очень признателен за помощь!

----------


## twain

> Версия 0.3хх поддерживает формат таблиц не выше 8.2.14, а 0.4 форматы выше. В Вашей базе, наверно, формат 8.3.8 Надо временно снизить формат до 8.2.14 утилитой cnvdbfl из комплекта файлов платформы.......


Так а если формат новый потому установлен, что база уже требует 6-гигабайтного ограничения на файл?
Программы вообще не существует с поддержкой нового формата?

----------


## q2ker1

Продолжение 1C tool:
https://github.com/e8tools/tool1cd/releases

Консольная утилита:
https://github.com/e8tools/v8unpack/releases

Нажимайте assets, качайте файлы

----------

ikalichkin (10.12.2020), ivstehnology (29.04.2021), root7 (09.12.2020), SMIX (01.02.2021)

----------


## Cagnaccio

Здравствуйте!
Может быть, есть ли у кого-нибудь уже TOOL 1CD для редактирования таблиц 8.3.8?
Проблема в том, что сейчас файловая база размером около 8 Гб падает при конвертации в 8.2.14 с ошибкой "превышен размер внутреннего файла" =( Соответственно, конвертировать перед открытием в TOOL 1CD - не вариант..

----------


## Cagnaccio

Точнее, с возможностью загрузки таблиц.

----------

